# Anyone riding in the CBES century on the 10/27?



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

Here's the link

http://www.cbes.org/events_biketour.asp

a few co-workers and I are going. I want to use this as a warmup for a century in NC the following weekend.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

millerinva said:


> Here's the link
> 
> http://www.cbes.org/events_biketour.asp
> 
> a few co-workers and I are going. I want to use this as a warmup for a century in NC the following weekend.


Assuming the weather is good, I will be there. I will be one of many riders is a green "Fat Frogs" jersey. Maybe as many as a dozen or so of us. I plan on riding with a smaller group of friends at the 20-22 mph (not over all average) pace.

I will be on a Black steel Curtlo or a Airborne Zeppelin.

I'm 250 so I kinda look like a "bear on a bike". Wave me down if you see me.


----------



## ibfeet (Jul 13, 2006)

*Nc?*

What are details on the ride in NC you talk of?


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

Here u go

http://www.noc.com/events_tournany.html

this is one hell of a drive for me. need to find out if there's camping nearby. I may have to re-think the NC ride, but it looks like a fun, challenging century.


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'd be willing to reduce the gas costs for anyone going to either century. 

I live in Virginia Beach, and could probably get a ride to Richmond to meet, but would need a ride all the way back.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

millerinva said:


> Here's the link
> 
> http://www.cbes.org/events_biketour.asp
> 
> a few co-workers and I are going. I want to use this as a warmup for a century in NC the following weekend.



Are you still riding?

I hope to make the call around 10:00 tonight.


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

We bailed on it around 6:00 PM yesterday. Sorry. Looks like we may have made a mistake, but starting a century in a cold oct rain just didn't sound like fun.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

millerinva said:


> We bailed on it around 6:00 PM yesterday. Sorry. Looks like we may have made a mistake, but starting a century in a cold oct rain just didn't sound like fun.



I bagged it as well. IMO it was the right call. I think it rained there well after 10:00 AM.

Some of the guys I was going to ride with today are meeting here locally to ride.


----------

